# injured fish



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

This weekend I moved 4 cichlids out of a 60 gal leaving 6 or 7 which included a big fuscotaeniatus cichlid and two females of the same. When I came home from work he had picked on one so much and took bites out of her scales. Now the area where the bites where have what I would describe as fuzz type. I guess it's the skin that's hanging off her. she is swimming around also.

I did move him by the way and now the tank is peaceful. any idea's or just let her be? I did add a bit of aquarium salt.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

that fuzz is most likely fungus... and its not a good thing, i had a male midas go postal on his mate , with similiar results, i used salt and melafix , it went away , big water changes, 

then after they decided to spawn he ate her face off ...off, then he ate the eggs so you know ... sometimes love isnt enough lol


----------



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks, I did about 60% water change, with a handfull of salt. I guess the best option would be setting up hospital tank for melafix


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeppers, just do huge water changes , either daily or semi daily and just keep it clean


----------

